

Android Device Art Generator - tilt
http://developer.android.com/distribute/tools/promote/device-art.html

======
victoriap
I tried to make an example. 1. I wish there was a possibility to upload next
to drag drop 2. The aspect ratio requirement could be relaxed by making it a
recommendation and using a "cover" mode for the screenshot.

